# Reale TDP des GPU-Chips?



## Lt.Ford (4. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier schon öfters gesehen, dass Leute ihre CPU mit einem Dual-Radiator kühlen, die GPU hingegen aber nur mit einem Single.
Würde es nicht mehr Sinn ergeben, wenn man das genau umgekehrt macht?
Viele CPUs von Intel haben beispielsweise eine TDP von 95W, die meisten High-End Grafikkarten haben aber über 200W.
Ist damit der Gesamtverbrauch gemeint oder ist das tatsächlich die "Abwärme", die der Chip alleine abgibt? Ich nehme mal an, dass es der Gesamtverbrauch ist und auch einiges über VRMs & RAM abgegeben wird, wie hoch ist dann die reale Abwärme des Grafikchips, auf dem die Pumpe platziert wird?

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2014)

Es geht nicht nur um den Verbrauch (wenn dem so wäre hättest du Recht).

Es macht hier einen bedeutenden Unterschied erstens wie groß die Chipfläche ist und zweitens wie heiß diese im Betrieb werden soll.

Beispiel: Wenn du zwei Chips mit jeweils 200W Abwärme hast, der erste 250 mm^2 Fläche hat und 60°C heiß werden soll (~CPU), der zweite aber 500 mm^2 Fläche hat und 90°C heiß werden darf (~GPU) dann musst du für den ersten eine viel aufwendigere und stärkere Kühlung verwenden als für den zweiten obwohl die insgesamt abgeführte Wärmeenergie die gleiche ist. 

Was die TDP der Karten angeht: Damit ist die Gesamte Abwärme gemeint, also GPU+RAM+Wandler+....
Den bei weitem größten Anteil daran (ich schätze mal ganz grob 80%+ bei High-End Karten) hat aber natürlich die GPU.


----------



## Lt.Ford (4. April 2014)

Danke für das Beispiel, das hat es verständlich gemacht 
Wieder was gelernt ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2014)

Nicht desto trotz sind High-End-GPUs heutzutage ungleich schwerer zu kühlen, als CPUs und deine Einschätzung, dass eine umgekehrte Radiatorverteilung sinnvoller wäre, war vollkommen richtig. Die Chipfläche macht, gerade bei der hohen Punktkühlleistung von Wasserkühlungen, keinen Unterschied und die hohen Temperaturreserven (die bei CPUs auch gar nicht so ohne sind), wollen die meisten Leute ohnehin nicht nutzen.
Warum sie es trotzdem anders rum machen - k.A.. Wir haben auch immer wieder anfragen für selbst zusammengestellte CPU-only Wasserkühlungen, obwohl die CPU schon mit einem weit mehr als ausreichenden Towerkühler versehen ist und die GPU im eigenen Saft schmort. Bei Kompaktkühlungen könnte stellenweise einfach die Schlauchlängen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen: Man kommt von der GPU nicht immer bis zum Gehäusedeckel. Ein anderes Argument wäre leiser idle Betrieb und geringere Lärmempfindlichkeit beim Gamen, da ein Headset eingesetzt werden. Aber dafür muss man überhaupt erst einmal zwei KoWaKü-Exemplare erwischen, deren Pumpen halbwegs silent-tauglich sind.


----------

